# Pegelanpassung TTL - 24V



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

Ich suche eine möglichst einfache Schaltung, die mir als Treiber ermöglicht am Ausgang 24V oder wieder TTL-Pegel zu haben.
Von der Grundidee her, wäre das mit open collector Ausgängen zu realisieren.
 :?: Kennt jemand irgendwelche geeigneten Bausteine für so etwas ?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

*Anmerkung*

 ich glaub das ist etwas unklar.

Also: Eingang der Schlatung soll TTL-Pegel sein.
Ausgang open collector damit sowohl 24V-Pegel für SPS als auch TTL-Pegel möglich sind.


----------



## Markus (24 Juli 2003)

nimm doch einfach ein fertiges treiber ic?
ULM 2803

http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/datenblaetter/150000-174999/171824-da-01-en-uln_2801_03_04.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2004)

Hallo
nimm doch einen Optokoppler
zb Phoenix DEK-OE- 5DC/24DC/100KHZ-G 


Schnell-Sauber-Zuverläsig und keine Bastelei.

http://eshop.phoenixcontact.com/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2964555&parentUID=205487

Gruss
Andi


----------

